# I like to get close to the action



## gsgary (Nov 16, 2008)

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## Downing (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice action, #1 is my favorite


----------



## keybq (Nov 16, 2008)

nice #1 is the best for sure but i am really liken the last one that one is pretty cool


----------



## 250Gimp (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll vote for #1 as well!!  #5 is a close second!  If it was a touch clearer it would win for me.

Cheers


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2008)

Downing said:


> Nice action, #1 is my favorite


 
Cheers mate


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2008)

keybq said:


> nice #1 is the best for sure but i am really liken the last one that one is pretty cool


 
Thanks, the last one i had to get a bit too close


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> I'll vote for #1 as well!! #5 is a close second! If it was a touch clearer it would win for me.
> 
> Cheers


 
Thank's , the last one was meant to be like that it was shot with a slow shutter speed with flash on second curtain sinc


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 17, 2008)

#3,5 are clearly my favorites. In #3 it looks like that bike is going to land on  you. Wow dude you have guts! All together these make a great series! Love them.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> #3,5 are clearly my favorites. In #3 it looks like that bike is going to land on you. Wow dude you have guts! All together these make a great series! Love them.


 
Cheers Meg, i nearly did get landed on when another rider got it wrong
i'm a sucker for slow shutter stuff with a bit of flash


----------



## curly (Nov 17, 2008)

#1, 3, & 5 are my favorites


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2008)

curly said:


> #1, 3, & 5 are my favorites


 

Thank's Jordan:thumbup:


----------



## 250Gimp (Nov 17, 2008)

That first one in the second group is great!!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 18, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> That first one in the second group is great!!


 

Cheers, that was shot at 1/40


----------



## jv08 (Nov 18, 2008)

I like #1, 3 and the first one on the second group.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2008)

jv08 said:


> I like #1, 3 and the first one on the second group.


 

Cheers Mate:thumbup:


----------



## im_trying11 (Nov 20, 2008)

what were you using for these shotss??


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2008)

1D and 10D with 300mmF2.8L and cheapo 19-35mm Cosina


----------



## g4pfk (Nov 25, 2008)

1 & 3 for me - keep em coming.

graham


----------



## gsgary (Nov 26, 2008)

g4pfk said:


> 1 & 3 for me - keep em coming.
> 
> graham


 
Cheers:thumbup:


----------



## Puma (Dec 6, 2008)

.

I like how it appears that the rider is looking right at us in #4

-Puma-

.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2008)

Puma said:


> .
> 
> I like how it appears that the rider is looking right at us in #4
> 
> ...


 

Thank's i always try and get a few of those shots


----------



## Stratman (Dec 7, 2008)

Great shots mate !!! Motocross rules, and you captured it VERY well.  A co worker has a son that races locally, and I want to get out and try taking a few shots at some of his races..Season is over now, but they'll fire em back up in spring !!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2008)

Stratman said:


> Great shots mate !!! Motocross rules, and you captured it VERY well. A co worker has a son that races locally, and I want to get out and try taking a few shots at some of his races..Season is over now, but they'll fire em back up in spring !!


 
Cheers Mate, get yourself there next season


----------



## Stratman (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll more than likely be going to the Supercross races here in St Louie this spring, and if i can, I'll take my camera with me, will have to shoot high ISO, but, better to get a noisy shot than no shot at all eh?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 9, 2008)

Stratman said:


> I'll more than likely be going to the Supercross races here in St Louie this spring, and if i can, I'll take my camera with me, will have to shoot high ISO, but, better to get a noisy shot than no shot at all eh?


 

You will be able to pan them jumping using shutter speed of about 1/60 so you dont have to up your iso too much


----------



## polymoog (Dec 13, 2008)

Great shots, I also like to get close to the action wherever possible 

I really like the two pics you include in your reply to Big Bully


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 14, 2008)

good shot good shutter.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 14, 2008)

polymoog said:


> Great shots, I also like to get close to the action wherever possible
> 
> I really like the two pics you include in your reply to Big Bully


 
Cheers Mate :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 14, 2008)

hollyqie1984 said:


> good shot good shutter.


 

Thank's


----------



## therustytracks (Dec 23, 2008)

# 1 is an amazing shot I really like the mud splatter.


----------



## SandShots (Dec 28, 2008)

even though shot1 was composed a bit to the right its my favorite. I can see this as a  mag cover with text added on the left of it.


----------



## gracevalley (Jan 23, 2009)

Love 1 and 5 . Five would be perfect if his arm wasn't covering his face and you could see his eyes. Love the effect of the slow shutter speed. It invokes the feeling of motion and speed.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 23, 2009)

therustytracks said:


> # 1 is an amazing shot I really like the mud splatter.


 

Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Jan 23, 2009)

SandShots said:


> even though shot1 was composed a bit to the right its my favorite. I can see this as a mag cover with text added on the left of it.


 
Thank's, that why it was on the front of a mag :mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Jan 23, 2009)

gracevalley said:


> Love 1 and 5 . Five would be perfect if his arm wasn't covering his face and you could see his eyes. Love the effect of the slow shutter speed. It invokes the feeling of motion and speed.


 
Cheers, shot 5 was a one off i stuck my head through the rope barrier when no one was looking even though i had a press pass i would have been kicked out , shot at 1/40 second curtain sinc about 3 feet from rider


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 23, 2009)

That first show is awesome!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 24, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> That first show is awesome!


 

Thankyou :thumbup:


----------

